
Ning passes 200,000 social networks - brett
http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/03/ning-passes-200.html
======
adduc
And the majority of these networks have less then 3 users.

~~~
mpc
Exactly. Based on that number, it would mean that 95% or more of the social
networks are on the ning platform. However I can't name a single one.

------
staunch
Given the really low barrier to entry it seems like this is very low number.
I'd say Ning hasn't reached its product/market fit yet :-)

I created a private network for my family a while back and thought I'd invite
everyone but I got frustrated with the post-setup and gave it up. I probably
should probably try again and send in some feedback.

I do think 70% active after 30 days seems good. I wonder what the drop-off is
at 60 and 90 days though.

~~~
dreish
The numbers would be higher for 60 and 90 days. The statistic is that 70% of
networks that were ever created have been used within the last 30 days before
today. The other 30% were most recently used more than 30 days ago.

~~~
staunch
Thanks for correcting me.

------
augustus
that's great, Mark.

Any idea how much money all this is bringing in?

I am not convinced that letting others create free social networks is a good
market to be in.

------
redorb
I think the only one i have heard of was a playboy social network that got
like 30 users in 6 months and was featured on TechCrunch - (and still only had
30 users)

